# What is this fish? LMR 4/10/2012



## xwarandruinx (Jul 7, 2011)

Caught this one on LMR yesterday, (pic in my profile at left) we couldn't quite figure out the species. From what I can identify, looks like a white sucker? We thought it was a carp at first, but the mouth is different and no lil' whiskers. Caught on garlic chicken liver.


View my album in my public profile at left, can't post through gallery for some reason.


----------



## catmant (Apr 2, 2012)

id say its a sucker fish......


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

a big white sucker Tom


----------



## huskie muskie (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't fish Lake Erie so I've never caught one but is that a sheephead?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's a Buffalo


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> It's a Buffalo


Yep it's a buffalo


----------



## heavyft (Jun 2, 2010)

White suckerfish


----------



## xwarandruinx (Jul 7, 2011)

After googling a buffalo carp, it is the winner. Those black evil eyes give it away!!!%


----------



## catmant (Apr 2, 2012)

nope its a sucker fish


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

catmant said:


> nope its a sucker fish


Have you ever seen a sucker? That&#8217;s not one.


----------



## catmant (Apr 2, 2012)

i am messing with him.... i also googled it.... i thought it was a sucker but google says other wise.... no need to get bent out of shape here


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

That appears to be a small mouth buffalo fish, the small mouth buffalo has a downshot mouth like that whereas the big mouth buffalo fish mouth is more forward facing. Buffalo fish _are_ a type of sucker fish.

They are not related to carp, an easy way to differentiate the buffalo fish from carp is that buffalo fish dont have mouth barbels (whiskers)


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

catmant said:


> i am messing with him.... i also googled it.... i thought it was a sucker but google says other wise.... no need to get bent out of shape here


You had me there for a second, but then figured that you were messing with me (yep/nope).all in good fun. 
Technically a buffalo IS in the sucker family anyway.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

catmant said:


> i am messing with him.... i also googled it.... i thought it was a sucker but google says other wise.... no need to get bent out of shape here


Not bent out of shape, just thought you were serious.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Alright, always wondered but never knew.. is LMR the little or lower Miami River? I have no idea. lol Anyways, you guys should be cfocued on the problem of an asian carp species in an Ohio river? I thought they aren't up here yet..


----------



## catmant (Apr 2, 2012)

its little miami


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

nope lower miami


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

What you got there is a Quillback Carpsucker .... cool catch man..

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...x/quillbackcarpsucker/tabid/6730/Default.aspx


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like a buffalo to me.


To post an image from your gallery (the way I do it anyways) is right click on the image in your gallery, then select "copy image location", then to insert the image into your post, click on the little yellow box in your post box and paste the link inside of that.

Like so.


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

BMayhall said:


> What you got there is a Quillback Carpsucker .... cool catch man..
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...x/quillbackcarpsucker/tabid/6730/Default.aspx



Going to have to disagree. Quillback are typically much brighter silver in coloration. They also dont have the stocky body that buffalo have and even at the size of the one pictured, a quillback would have a much longer dorsil fin.

Agree that it is a cool catch though, not often that someone gets one.


----------



## xwarandruinx (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks Aqua, I thought he looked pretty cool. And thanks JimmyMac for the photo tips.


----------



## xwarandruinx (Jul 7, 2011)

longhaulpointer said:


> nope lower miami


I agree catmant is wrong and should zip it, and stop stirring the ish with paypondtalk and confrontarious verbiage.:T


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Smallmouth buffalo http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...dex/smallmouthbuffalo/tabid/6757/Default.aspx


----------

